# [SOLVED] Problem with radeon driver since KDE update

## earendilion

Hi !

since my last update I've got a problem with KDE... Kwin looks garbled. I get this in dmesg info : 

```
radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

radeon 0000:02:00.0: texture bo too small (1680 20 26 0 -> 172032 have 143360)

radeon 0000:02:00.0: alignments 1792 128 8 512

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !
```

Here is my portage info : 

```
earendil@ithil ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.2.21-gentoo-ithil x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.21-gentoo-ithil-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3077792 total,    676976 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 13 Feb 2013 17:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p42

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

mozilla

    location: /var/lib/layman/mozilla

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

desktop-effects

    location: /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

qt

    location: /var/lib/layman/qt

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-4.0.0.7-copyright RTCW-ETEULA AdobeFlash-10.3 dlj-1.1 googleearth PUEL Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="apache2 alias userdir rewrite ssl info authz_host authz_default authn_core authz_core mime status mpm dav ldap php5 autoindex dir access_compat socache_shmcb unixd"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-Q8DHW6fIFA,guid=e4a8a74d05594601e513d4e2511c93e7"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib64/distcc/bin"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="KDE-4"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --jobs=2 --load-average=5.0 --verbose --with-bdeps y --keep-going --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GS_LIB="/home/earendil/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/earendil/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/earendil/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/earendil/.gtkrc:/home/earendil/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/home/earendil"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.73"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"

KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW="/Windows/1"

KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME="Terminal"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="fr"

LOGNAME="earendil"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/earendil"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.3/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.4/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lzma"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@balleyguier.net"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package ${PACKAGE} merged on ${HOST} with notice"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="jbballeyguier@gmail.com smtp.free.fr"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail_summary"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/qt"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so:/opt/bin/skype"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/earendil"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins:/home/earendil/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/ithil:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2914,unix/ithil:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2914"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="3d58e8d03750400095e3dd7621bb2c43"

SHLVL="2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="3dnow X a52 acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 aspell avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative djvu dri dts dvd emboss encode exif fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fortran gdbm geoip gif gmp gnuplot gnutls gpm gsl gstreamer iconv id3tag idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jingle jpeg kde kipi lapack latex lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libv4l2 libwww lua mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma plotutils png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline recode sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sndfile sound sox spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg taglib tcpd theora threads tidy tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xface xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib zsh-completion" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="apache2 alias userdir rewrite ssl info authz_host authz_default authn_core authz_core mime status mpm dav ldap php5 autoindex dir access_compat socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="svga r600 radeon vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="earendil"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="svga r600 radeon vesa fbdev"

WINDOWID="16777242"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_White"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="kde-4-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="8dec07370b7d4c0261b1fb7c00000010-1360827366.765842-936990458"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Any idea where it may come from ?

Thanks for your help !

----------

## DaggyStyle

as you didn't provided the kde version to which you've upgraded to, I assume it is 4.10, in any case, please upgrade your kernel and then try again.

----------

## earendilion

Yes, it's KDE 4.10.

I passed to kernel 3.6.11 and it works. Thanks !  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *earendilion wrote:*   

> Yes, it's KDE 4.10.
> 
> I passed to kernel 3.6.11 and it works. Thanks ! 

 

for future reference, try to keep your kernel updated as you keep your DE updated, it might solve a lot of issues.

----------

